# Autoglym Perfect Palm Applicators



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

AUTOGLYM PALM APPLICATORS.

So, having already had a little play on my car with with the 'blue' microfibre one with some glass cleaner the other day (and holding it the wrong way as seen below, as I've now discovered).










I decided to use my fortnightly visit to my Grandad's to detail his car - (a Hyundai Getz in silver) to try out the 'red' applicator.

But before I did I tried the blue one again on the glass but this time attaching it to my hand the right way i.e palm facing down 










Wow, that's easier! These things are magic for the insides of screens (and the one on this car is massive and quite steeply raked so normally causes all kinds of trouble. Not so with these, it couldn't be easier to hold and move about. It never feels like it's going to slip out of your hand and makes one of my personal pet hates with detailing, a joy :thumb:

And so onto the 'red' applicator which is a soft white foam for using with polishes, waxes, sealants etc.










Product of today will be Poorboys Polish with Carnauba (blue version), as I wanted to give the paint a cleanse without any abrasives (the car needs a quick light machining at some point in the spring anyway) and this product is non abrasive and lays down a bit of 'nuba wax at the same time. Granted, I ought to really be using SRP here to keep it 'all AG', but this PB's product is very similar and performs in much the same way.

So product on










and begun to be worked into the panel










what I noticed immediately is that due to the flat face of the pad and that you are applying an even spread of downward force over the whole area, it's very easy to get a uniform coating of whatever you're using over the area. With a regular round foam pad, you can tend to inadvertantly press down with one or more fingers, creating a 'pressure point' and with some products get a slightly uneven layer down as a result.

So, as you would do with SRP, worked into the area for a minute or so and the residue is almost gone leaving barely anything to buff off.










And then buffed up










Another thing that struck me with these is the control and accuracy you have over what your applying, so things like indicators are easy to cut around










and up to trim strips / bumpers etc.










and they flex very well into tighter areas










So, overall impressions now I've tried both of them are very, very good!

The blue microfibre is a must have product for glass cleaner application, especially the inside of the screen which I know that many of you hate doing.

And the red applicator is superb for hand applying polishes and waxes etc. due to the control and even pressure that you can use.

They also wash out easily - I did mine by hand in the sink with some Fairy liquid and it's come out like new.

Thanks Vicky for these samples and I give them both a huge thumbs up :thumb:

....and finally, just a bit of fun, a few weeks back my Grandad, bless him forgot he'd removed the wooden block he has on the garage floor to run the tyres up to, and accidentally drove into the freezer that they have in the back of the garage, resulting in this:-










Ooops 

But yet the car was totally undamaged










So, Freezer 0, Hyundai 1 :lol:

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I saw these in this weeks auto express and didnt think much too them, after reading this i think ill give them a try. Where did you get them from?? Halfrauds??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

declanswan said:


> Thanks for the review. I saw these in this weeks auto express and didnt think much too them, after reading this i think ill give them a try. Where did you get them from?? Halfrauds??


No, a free sample for reviewing from Autoglym UK last week, but I believe they are available in the shops now :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> No, a free sample for reviewing from Autoglym UK last week, but I believe they are available in the shops now :thumb:


So a totally unbiased appraisal then :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, totally, if they were no good, I'd have said so.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hair Bear said:


> So a totally unbiased appraisal then :lol:


:lol: I stick up for pit vipers post, damn I had to pay for mine from the Autoglym rep not much mind £2.95 so not too bad, basically just to second what pit viper said, they do work really well, I used them with autoglym radiance polish today and found them to be really usefull when polishing.
One thing they are droppable though as I found out when doing the inside of the glass. Me butter fingers.pah.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking write up and appraisal. I have to admit that my first impression being that they looked a bit unnecessary somehow? Some interesting observations about even application of pressure and the ease of cutting into tighter areas etc to avoid trim. Good stuff. :thumb:

Can the red one be used to apply wax as well as polish or is it for mild abrasive / cleansing job only?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review matey :thumb:

What did you have to do to land some free samples then, use a years supply of SRP in a month or something..... :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Cracking write up and appraisal. I have to admit that my first impression being that they looked a bit unnecessary somehow? Some interesting observations about even application of pressure and the ease of cutting into tighter areas etc to avoid trim. Good stuff. :thumb:
> 
> Can the red one be used to apply wax as well as polish or is it for mild abrasive / cleansing job only?


I wouldn't want to stick my neck on the line and say that yes, definitely it could be used with a wax, (although it's interesting to note that under the list of AG products to be used with it in the leaflet, EGP is down there, but the High Def Wax isn't? Now that could be because it was printed before the HD wax was launched, or that it's actually not suitable? I'm not sure, only AG themselves could answer this for sure.

My own take on it is that it could, as it feels soft enough to me, but as the traditional smaller round ones fit so well into many tubs of wax, (plus the fact that I already have a lot of these), I'll probably carry on using them for waxes and use these red foam palm applicators for polish application.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I wouldn't want to stick my neck on the line and say that yes, definitely it could be used with a wax, (although it's interesting to note that under the list of AG products to be used with it in the leaflet, EGP is down there, but the High Def Wax isn't? Now that could be because it was printed before the HD wax was launched, or that it's actually not suitable? I'm not sure, only AG themselves could answer this for sure.
> 
> My own take on it is that it could, as it feels soft enough to me, but as the traditional smaller round ones fit so well into many tubs of wax, (plus the fact that I already have a lot of these), I'll probably carry on using them for waxes and use these red foam palm applicators for polish application.


I wouldn't have thought the leaflet was printed before HD wax was around matey, more likely that you use the *'supplied'* applicator with the HD kit :thumb:.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> I wouldn't have thought the leaflet was printed before HD wax was around matey, more likely that you use the *'supplied'* applicator with the HD kit :thumb:.


That's true, and would explain why it's not down there (I'd forgot the HD has its own in the box). I still reckon they'd be fine for wax application if they are fine for sealants (with EGP being on the list of suitable products).


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered the 2 of them yesterday.....Hopefully should be here later today.
Great write up Pit.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

cant imagine it would be that easy to get the wax out of the pot compared to the bottle waxes


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> cant imagine it would be that easy to get the wax out of the pot compared to the bottle waxes


Agreed there, and why I'll probably still keep using the small round ones for paste waxes where it's easier to put the pad on top of the wax and give a twist to load it.

But for anything coming in liquid / cream form they're ideal.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just ordered a few, thanks PV 






:lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh sod it, I'll try them too. Just ordered 1 of each!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

PV have you tried the Poorboys polish on glass yet?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> PV have you tried the Poorboys polish on glass yet?


Yes, in fact I did it on the car in this thread (side and rear only, of course. Clearkote Quikshine on the screen). Works great!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Yes, in fact I did it on the car in this thread (side and rear only, of course. Clearkote Quikshine on the screen). Works great!


Nice I am sure I told you a while ago I found out by accident it really works well I like the white one its has a really nice coconut smell.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As I mentioned, they do wash out well by hand. I did have a few reservations that screwing them up to wring the water out might damage and tear the moulded 'finger' part but it doesn't and they come out like new again with a bit of Fairy liquid :-


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

used these at the weekend on the FTO both on the inside and outside, and I must say that they are great!!!!

Very easy to use,and may just be in my head, but makes it quicker to do the jobs required...

oh, and BTW, they are now called "fingers" as renamed by the SWMBO.

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice review BTW 

need to pull mine out for a play again - the glass one is excellent but havent used the foam one too much TBH. Needs further investigation


----------

